# كتب مختصرة حول النفط



## alg star (13 يناير 2010)

:6:السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته:6:
أقدم لكم إخواني مجموعة من البحوث المحتصرة حول أغلب مايتعلق بالبترول أبتداء من عمليات التنقيب وصولا إلى الانتاج.
إضافة إلى موظوع حول مختلف المنصات النفطية و بعض خصائصها
إليكم الروابط​http://www.4shared.com/file/196029370/f5ceae36/petrole.html


http://www.4shared.com/file/196031008/4ec60fc5/Document1_enfr.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/196031243/befcc727/Types20de20Plate.html



http://www.4shared.com/file/196028830/254be3b6/Drilling20Operations20Technolo.html


----------



## محمد علي موسي علي (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا علي هذة الكتب ألقيمة


----------



## alg star (13 يناير 2010)

العفو


----------



## GeoOo (15 يناير 2010)

*مشكور اخى الكريم علي هذة الكتب ألقيمة*


----------



## alg star (16 يناير 2010)

العفو أخي الكريم


----------



## احمدناظم (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز جزاك الله


----------



## alg star (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا على ردودكم المشجعة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ود حمد (23 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## alg star (23 يناير 2010)

merci


----------



## safa aldin (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## alg star (29 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## hammhamm44 (29 يناير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## alg star (30 يناير 2010)

de rien merci


----------



## moulay moulay (30 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## alg star (3 فبراير 2010)

و أنت من أهل البركة


----------



## مهندس ساهر (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هذة الجهود


----------



## تولين (9 فبراير 2010)




----------



## عمـــــــــــــــر (9 فبراير 2010)

الف شكـــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## ازهرمجيد (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alg star (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين الاخوة جميعا


----------

